# [Q] cm12 for Samsung galaxy core 2 sm-g355h?



## Inj3ctor (Feb 15, 2015)

Anybody can make a custom rom Base on cm12 for this low end device as Samsung not going to release ota update for lollipop for this device. Any dev who can make cm12 rom ????????

Sent from my SM-G355H


----------

